# How does Surge = Prime Time?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

The highest I see Lyft Prime Time is 100%, would that be the equivalent of Surge 2x?

Would Lyft 50 % be the same as Surge1.5x? 


thanks


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> The highest I see Lyft Prime Time is 100%, would that be the equivalent of Surge 2x?
> 
> Would Lyft 50 % be the same as Surge1.5x?
> 
> thanks


I've seen Prime Time at 150%.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> The highest I see Lyft Prime Time is 100%, would that be the equivalent of Surge 2x?
> 
> Would Lyft 50 % be the same as Surge1.5x?
> 
> thanks


Yes, but with the new rates, well in LA at least... surges on Uber are worth more now. Rates are higher on the average...


----------

